# Anybody use a



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

Drone to get your long line bait out?
I soon won't be able to use my kayak and get in the water and was wondering.


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

No answers, no comments?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yes Google drone fishing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

There's a video or 2 on youtube showing a drone dropping baits. Fairly simple system but I guess it would take a fairly large drone to carry bait and spider weight.


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks, been doing some research on it and I think it can be done fairly easy. Cut out the cam and mount, there are several that should be capable of it.
Just wondering if the law would have an objection.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

See if NSA will let you borrow one of theirs for a weekend. It would be a good way to try it out.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't see how that would work. 3-5 lb bait, 1 lb weight and who knows how many lbs of line drag + current. Drag on long line can be pretty significant. I'd love to see a video, when you do this please post thanks.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Sniper said:


> Thanks, been doing some research on it and I think it can be done fairly easy. Cut out the cam and mount, there are several that should be capable of it.
> Just wondering if the law would have an objection.


As long as you are not fishing next the Whitehouse you will be o.k. with the law.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)




----------



## olcolby (Jun 4, 2004)

Check out Bunker Up Fishing. He makes a cool air powered bait blaster that will throw a bait out +200 yards. Very cool.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I've heard of rc powered boats for bait drop offs, but it'd have to be a calm day.


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

meagle said:


> Check out Bunker Up Fishing. He makes a cool air powered bait blaster that will throw a bait out +200 yards. Very cool.


Just don't get caught in the city limits or the NSS with it. LOL


----------

